# Patio table



## djmetz (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking for plans for a rectangular patio table. I am thinking of using composite decking material for the top. I also want it to be able to add a 12"-16" Leaf. Any ideas?


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Norm built a couple of em. You could check his site.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Here you go!


----------



## djmetz (Mar 4, 2009)

*patio table*

Thanks but these are not quite what I am looking for. Let me be more specific in hopes that will help.

The table I am looking for is not a conventional picnic table with benches. It would be more of a dining room table design either square or oblong.
The table would have the ability to add a leaf by either pulling on the ends and dropping in a leaf in the middle or I have seen some designs where the leaf is tucked under the table top at the ends of the table and is just pulled out and up to extend the table. 

I will select material for outdoor use and ajust the size as needed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TommyGuy (Sep 20, 2011)

Outdoor furniture is now available to match Trex decks. You can do some research online to see the styles.


----------

